# Urgently need help to rehouse dog in uae



## AtomicSpew (Apr 11, 2011)

Work has moved us to Dubai where unfortunately, we cannot keep our beloved pet, ‘Mak’.

- 2 years old
- Alsatian / Huskie cross
- Energetic / lovable

For the last couple of months, we have been desperately trying to re-house him with no success.

He is currently located in Al Ain (Abu Dhabi) with a friend of ours, who will be repatriating very soon and can also no longer keep him.

WE ARE ALMOST OUT OF OPTIONS AND FEAR THAT HIS SHORT LIFE MAY HAVE TO BE ENDED PREMATURELY.

*A DECISION MUST BE MADE IN THE NEXT TWO WEEKS!*

*PLEASE *if you do know someone who could take him in, we would be forever grateful.

PLEASE CALL


----------



## AtomicSpew (Apr 11, 2011)

Photos for 'Mak' attached.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you saying that if you can't find him a home you are going to put him down? Why didn't you think before you got a dog? It makes my blood boil !!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

AtomicSpew said:


> Work has moved us to Dubai where unfortunately, we cannot keep our beloved pet, ‘Mak’.
> 
> - 2 years old
> - Alsatian / Huskie cross
> ...


Why can't you keep him in Dubai?


----------



## AtomicSpew (Apr 11, 2011)

nola said:


> Why can't you keep him in Dubai?


When we lived in Al Ain, we were fortunate to have a Villa with large surrounding garden areas.

Now that we are in an apartment in Dubai, it just isn't suitable for a dog of this size.

Would really love to keep him but, we just can't have him here.

:Cry:


----------



## AtomicSpew (Apr 11, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Are you saying that if you can't find him a home you are going to put him down? Why didn't you think before you got a dog? It makes my blood boil !!!


Mate, I don't think you quite understand the situation.

If we hadn't taken him in as a pup then, he would have been 'put down' then.

We did the right thing then and we are trying our best to do the right thing now.

For months we have been trying to rehouse him.

Your blood may be boiling whereas, my heart is bleeding...which would you rather have?

We love this member of the family and want the best for him.

Perhaps have some sympathy for a family which will possibly loose a member rather than stereotype us without the full story.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I wish people would stop breeding huskies in the desert


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,

Can you contact the k9 friends of dubai? 
They can help...
I just saw in k9 facebook page, that some people are asking for this particular breed..."husky"

Hope he finds good home...

Regards


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

You can't blame a person for trying to rehome a dog.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I wish people would stop breeding huskies in the desert


totally agree with you.

hopefully, the dog will find a good home, unfortunately, i am gonna be in an apt too.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I would rather keep my dog in the apartment than re-home him in this extremely pet-unfriendly city or put him down. It's not the best choice but if he's a member of your family, let him live with you in the apartment.

As long as you take him for a long walk in the morning and again in the evening, he should be fine. At least he'll still be alive.

I think K9 friends is overburdened already and just dumping your dog in their care is really unfair especially since you are not out of options. You have only moved from Al Ain to Dubai, it's shouldn't be the end of the world for you dog.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

pandabearest said:


> You can't blame a person for trying to rehome a dog.




I just searched for K9 on facebook, and there seems to be a problem with too many Huskies being abandoned. There is a discussion going on on a wall post, and some people seem to be interested in getting Huskies

K9 Friends, Dubai | Facebook


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Very sad..  

I do hope the dog finds a new home but I wish people who dump a dog were banned from ever getting another dog. Ever. Like put a permanent tatt on their wrist to ban them from every getting another dog. Sorry. Being involved with rescue, you grow tired of peoples excuses.

This post or story is nothing new or different.  It is unfortunatly, the same story over and over and over. It isnt that people can not keep the dog, it just isnt enough of a priority to bother keeping it. If the dog was as loved and as much a part of the family as EVEYRONE says, then they wouldnt live in an apartment they cant have, take a job that requires them to leave in a weeks time, give the excuse they have no time, etc etc etc. 

If you are not ready for ten to twelve years of having a dog, DO NOT GET A DOG. It really isnt that hard....


----------

